

NodeJS Starter – Simple project setup using best practices and modules - ricardorauch
https://github.com/gravityonmars/nodejs-starter

======
mradmin
What's up with the line-length limit on these comments?
[https://raw.github.com/gravityonmars/nodejs-
starter/master/i...](https://raw.github.com/gravityonmars/nodejs-
starter/master/index.js)

------
pspeter3
The directory structure seems rather arbitrary and the use of components on
the server seems weird. Also why are you using a Makefile instead of the npm
scripts and grunt? Also there is no explanation of why this is an example of
the best practices in the industry

~~~
lsllc
Looks like the directory structure (in lib/...) is related to the use of
component.io? [for app components].

I typically build node apps with application "modules" in an apps/{name}
structure and then require them all in server.coffee.

Component.io is new to me, it claims to provide an entire "bundle" of client &
server side pieces, this is nice. I'll have to look into that today ...

Definitely, an explanation of these "best practices" would be nice.

~~~
pspeter3
I know that most people tend to organize their code with assets for client
side assets, lib for code, test for all of their testing code and index.js as
the root of the application. Including the node binaries in bin is also a nice
touch. I just have never seen the component usage before and definitely need
to look it up as well.

EDIT: The component todo example seems to use components on the client side
but not the server side
[https://github.com/component/todo](https://github.com/component/todo)

~~~
cdouce
Take a look at the branches it has. Also look at component.io website code. ;)

------
fpp
For comparison have a look at Strongloop's starter project (production ready)

[http://strongloop.com/products](http://strongloop.com/products)

